# Lemmy is dead



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Lemmy Kilmister of Motorhead has left the living.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

> "It was not a facade, not an act," Greg Olliver, co-director _Lemmy_, told the _Washington Post_ in a telephone interview. "He would walk around his house in tight jeans with a bullet belt, a rock show belt. _There was no Lemmy in sweatpants_" [italics mine].


There, I made it sartorial!


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I just ran across this quote attributed to the late Mr. Kilmister.


> Since the beginning of time, the bad guys always had the best uniforms. Napoleon, the Confederates, the Nazis. They all had killer uniforms. I mean, the uniform of the SS was great. They were the rock stars of the time.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

A beautiful and fierce young lad gifted me with a copy of Overkill in the Summer of 1979. He promised me I would be delighted with it and I was.

I followed their career from that moment, saw them perform in concert more times than I care to remember and even played their songs when sound checking with my band.

Lemmy, take Heaven by force.

*cos I ain't gonna be, easy, easy
the only time I'm gonna be easy's when I'm
Killed by death*​


----------

